# Happy Easter Everyone!



## Cork-Guy (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd like to formally wish everyone a happy Easter and hope they enjoy their time with their families. Hopefully some of us can get away form our projects; I know I'll have my cousin later in the day help me finish insulting my attic


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter to everyone too.

Later today I'll be sweeping up and vaccuuming the floors in an empty suite in preparation for scrubbing them with my floor machine.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2010)

HappY Easter, I hope everyone has a GREAT day. Chickens on the grill, family coming over later, don't get much better.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 4, 2010)

Jamaican Easter Bunny:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll trade you your Easter bunny for the new neighbors that just moved in next door.   They're renting, and the matriarch of that family makes Leona Helmsley seem mild.

And the guy on the other side steals my newspapers when they fail to deliver his.

Maybe I should throw eggs instead of hunting them.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2010)

Neighbors...whater those?? And the wabbit was delicious on the grill.

The mud season has subsidded, and now it's flowers all over the place.
Hope you all enjoyed your day.:trophy:

I think I smell fision season.................


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 5, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I'll trade you your Easter bunny for the new neighbors that just moved in next door.   They're renting, and the matriarch of that family makes Leona Helmsley seem mild.
> 
> And the guy on the other side steals my newspapers when they fail to deliver his.
> 
> Maybe I should throw eggs instead of hunting them.



Have you said anything to him? I had a neighbor do the same thing until I called him out on it. After they moved I never had another "interruption" in service.



inspectorD said:


> Neighbors...whater those?? And the wabbit was delicious on the grill.
> 
> The mud season has subsidded, and now it's flowers all over the place.
> Hope you all enjoyed your day.:trophy:
> ...



I'm getting ready. Can't wait.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 5, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Have you said anything to him? I had a neighbor do the same thing until I called him out on it. After they moved I never had another "interruption" in service.



This seems to describe that neighbor, based on the newspaper thing and other stuff.
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22sense+of+entitlement%22+dsm+wiki&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"sense of entitlement" dsm wiki - Google Search[/ame]
We built a fence on that side of the house and that helped some.  Him moving or dying would help more.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 6, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> This seems to describe that neighbor, based on the newspaper thing and other stuff.
> "sense of entitlement" dsm wiki - Google Search
> We built a fence on that side of the house and that helped some.  Him moving or dying would help more.



I've had those type of neighbors. Luckily they have always been renters. One of my greatest fears as a home owner is one of my neighbors sells to the worst neighbor in the world.


----------

